# The Division: Film zum Spiel offiziell angekündigt - Jessica Chastain und Jake Gyllenhaal



## Icetii (5. August 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Division: Film zum Spiel offiziell angekündigt - Jessica Chastain und Jake Gyllenhaal* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Division: Film zum Spiel offiziell angekündigt - Jessica Chastain und Jake Gyllenhaal


----------



## Gr4m4tik (5. August 2016)

Ich frage mich eigentlich nur, wann The Division aus der Schnellwahl der PCG entfernt wird und die News zu diesem toten Spiel mal abebben.


----------



## Vordack (5. August 2016)

Jake Gyllenhaal, in den letzten Jahren zu einem meiner Lieblingsschauspieler avanciert, interessant.


----------



## MichaelG (5. August 2016)

Yess. Wenn das auch nur ansatzweise so gut wird wie der Promo-Kurzfilm ist der Film auf meiner Wunschliste oben.


----------



## MichaelG (6. August 2016)

Gr4m4tik schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eigentlich nur, wann The Division aus der Schnellwahl der PCG entfernt wird und die News zu diesem toten Spiel mal abebben.



Nur weil Dir The Division nicht gefällt ist es noch lange nicht tot.


----------



## Vordack (6. August 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nur weil Dir The Division nicht gefällt ist es noch lange nicht tot.



Don't feed the...

Michael, es ist einfach leichter auf die andauernden gleichen Antworten zu ähnlichen Themen von der selben Sorte Mensch nicht einzugehen, sie wissens eben nicht besser.


----------

